# Quark Xpress 6



## Lazzo (Feb 21, 2003)

So, finally - the Quark laxative is working! They've started posting screenshots of the X version on their site.

Still no release date, though it's a move in the right direction! I wonder if it'll work???


----------



## tk4two1 (Feb 21, 2003)

It should work for as long as it is taking them.  Plus its a complete rebuild, and also, Apple apparently has lended some of their programmers to Quark to help speed the process.


----------



## toast (Feb 21, 2003)

June/july 2003 according to official Quark speakers. Sept/Oct. 2003 looks realistic.


----------



## Lazzo (Feb 21, 2003)

Heh heh - 2000 and what? (I'm with you, toast.) 

It MAY be out in June (the Apple deadline?) but whatever, I just hope it doesn't turn into another 'v4' fiasco. I wound up kicking things back then.

All the same, I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## kafene (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lazzo _
> *Heh heh - 2000 and what? (I'm with you, toast.)
> 
> It MAY be out in June (the Apple deadline?) but whatever, I just hope it doesn't turn into another 'v4' fiasco. I wound up kicking things back then.
> ...



Really regretted even loading v5.  I really like v.4 (although i didn't think that when I was using v.3 )...but 5.. what a waste it was for me.

6 BETTER be good.

kafene.


----------



## Lazzo (Feb 22, 2003)

Oh, I've got that all planned out - v4 on the spare internal HD, v5 and v6 on the master HD. It'll be the only time I've had three copies of a prog installed.

With clients increasingly sending v5 docs, I've had to bite the bullet and order v5 and hope it works.

And we all know that if v6 is a pig Quark'll have a bigger problem. I reckon it'll sell like hot cakes in Siberia then Quark will have enough money to sit back and ignore the bug reports for a year!


----------



## toast (Feb 22, 2003)

> 6 BETTER be good.



It is not. Check official info about it, it's a new empty version. Plus, it's not even Carbonized, can't use it with ATM/ATR.

But Quark stays industry standard and will for  long. As said by zox, friend of mine on www.desktoppublishing.com/boards/ , "Quark does what it is supposed to do. Period."


----------



## Jason (Mar 1, 2003)

wonder if adobe will have an update to indesign before the next quark releases...

all i have is 4, i use indesign on all new projects... see what happens


----------



## Lazzo (Mar 2, 2003)

Well, the rumour is that ID 2.5 or 3 will be out by June, but it's just a rumour (started on the Quark forums, I believe!)

I like ID from a design perspective, but having used it on a couple of jobs, one of them very production intensive, the overall feeling I get is that it's like Pagemaker with bells and whistles stitched on. It doesn't suit my precise, speedy workflow although it's good to get great proofs without using the RIP thanks to OSX.

Whether it's hollow or not, I'll still be one of the first to buy the Xpress 6 upgrade.


----------

